# 01 F-250..plowing in 4 low?



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

So..i bought a 01 f250 with a 7.3 deisel and an auto tranny. The tranny is new. I was told today that the best way to plow with this truck was to plow in 4lo, does this make any sence? It goes against pretty much everything I've ever been taught. Anything else I should know about plowing with these trucks?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Go find whoever told you that and punch him in the throat


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Well it all depends on where and what your going to be plowing. Their are someplaces I plow in high range and others I do in low. The best thing for you to do for your aplication is try both and see which works better for you.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If what you're plowing is making the truck lug, then use 4lo. I use it very rarely, mainly because it's so jerky when going between reverse and drive. Plus I can see my gas gauge dropping before my eyes when I'm in 4lo........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DCJ inc.;1142874 said:


> So..i bought a 01 f250 with a 7.3 deisel and an auto tranny. The tranny is new. I was told today that the best way to plow with this truck was to plow in 4lo, does this make any sence? It goes against pretty much everything I've ever been taught. Anything else I should know about plowing with these trucks?


It makes perfect sense as far as making your tranny last but doesn't work well in the big picture.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have an uphill entry to a lot that, depending on the type of snow (usually heavy wet stuff), I use 4 low. Conditions and terrain dictate what gear you should plow in, along with experience and common sense.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

plow in 4H
works fine for me


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

With it being a diesel unless it's deep wet snow I can't see you needing 4L, I got the same truck as you and when I put it in Low it's hard to get it back out of Low for some reason. and I never put it in Low for plowing I was just messing around.


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use 4L on my 99' F-250 7.3L truck 95% of the time.I have more time than money[laid off in winter].I just plow 10-12 res. driveways.My tranny finally died at 181,000 miles.I had it rebuilt and I installed a new 6.0L tranny cooler on it.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

DCJ inc.;1142874 said:


> So..i bought a 01 f250 with a 7.3 deisel and an auto tranny. The tranny is new. I was told today that the best way to plow with this truck was to plow in 4lo, does this make any sence? It goes against pretty much everything I've ever been taught. Anything else I should know about plowing with these trucks?


Trans and front end parts might be some of the weaker points on these trucks. Put an aux. trans cooler on if it doesn't already have one. Change the fluid every year depending on how much you plow/tow. Watch the oil pan for rust too. I use 4 lo only on the real heavy snow, pushing back piles, or steep drives.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I think its certainly totally dictated by what your plowing ............. everyone on here that lives were you get less than a hundred inches of snow a year and are plowing 99% level ground and on asphalt are going to tell you to plow in HIGH range cause they do and it works for them. There is even a following on here that plow at 30-40 mph cause it "throws it back further" 
However if you lived where a couple of hundred inches a year is quite common then would will probably not want to follow that theory. 
The first and most important thing you can do is buy a TEMP gauge for the tranny and watch it . Dont get in a habit of dropin er back in "DRIVE" while your still drifting backwards from Reverse come to a stop. And of course add the additional tranny cooler if you dont already have one!
Around here all the woods contractors that are plowing HUNDREDS of miles of woods roads to keep their crews working all winter, Are all used to bigger storms dropping 12"-24" of wet heavy snow; plowing up hills and down; all on gravel roads. They are almost ALWAYS; are plowing in LOW range................ if they didnt; in less than a half hour the temp of the trans fluid would go right off the clock even in very low outside temps .[Not an issue plowing 6" on a hot top parking lot]
People argue about this all the time and the truth of it is all of us would rather plow in HIGH range but some situations just wont allow it................. so you APPLICATION is going to have everything to do with what range you plow in????


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

FisherV is right, there is no 1 answer for everyone. I plow in 4Hi and 4Lo, probably more in 4Lo.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I always plowed in 4lo with a gasser as it will give more power with less stress on the tranny and engine. But for diesels 4hi is the only way to go, the engines just cannot rev to get any speed and they have plenty of power for hi range anyway.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

99% of my plowing is done in 2 wheel drive with the front hubs locked. if i do run into a situation where it is needed, i will pull the t-case into 4 high, and once moving again it is back to 2 wheel. 

but i do roads only, no lots.


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

x2 on that


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

I too spend most of my time plowing in 2 wheel drive when I need 4x4 it goes straight into 4 low. Eventually when I get lots of wet snow I will stay in 4 low. Very slow going though. I plow parking lots with lots of obsticles so speed is NOT my friend. I only use 4 low when I need it, this is a good rule to follow.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

*needing to plow in 4low*

Am I correct to presume that those who use 4 low most of the time are running gassers - or just half tons with obviously lighter duty tranny's? In my experience with plowing (in MN ) with my 1500 gasser, I've not used/needed 4LOW at all.

I FULLY REALIZE THIS IS A ford FORUM, but if I ever put a plow on my 2500HD ECLB D/A, I couldn't see how that combo would ever need to be dropped in 4LOW to handle shoving a foot of wet stuff around.

Like some have mentioned, the particular applicatoin makes a huge difference - including the powerplant and tranny behind the plow.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Bigcat99;1178960 said:


> Am I correct to presume that those who use 4 low most of the time are running gassers - or just half tons with obviously lighter duty tranny's? In my experience with plowing (in MN ) with my 1500 gasser, I've not used/needed 4LOW at all.
> 
> I FULLY REALIZE THIS IS A ford FORUM, but if I ever put a plow on my 2500HD ECLB D/A, I couldn't see how that combo would ever need to be dropped in 4LOW to handle shoving a foot of wet stuff around.
> 
> Like some have mentioned, the particular applicatoin makes a huge difference - including the powerplant and tranny behind the plow.


To be honest, I never really touch 4LO unless I have to do some stacking. Besides, with the V10, she puts out power too directly and too fast for it to be that useful because the tires start spinning almost immediately. I've seldom use it for flat land pushing unless I have a mountain I have to carry off and I want to be kind to my transmission. Even then, it usually just puts it down too fast and that buttload of torque spins my poor tires.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I approach this a little different. If you are using low range and the transmission is up shifting during a push use high range and keep it in low gear. Shifting during high loads is were you see the most accelerated wear. I have always used a manual transmission to plow until my 2000 MY F350. I have never plowed in low with any of my trucks. I will say though one of my customers makes his guy all use low range and I think it is great because it makes me money fixing stuff they break. Customers that use high range I see rarely. Take this all with a grain of salt because environmental conditions could dictate other wise.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mrv8outboard;1179238 said:


> I approach this a little different. If you are using low range and the transmission is up shifting during a push use high range and keep it in low gear. Shifting during high loads is were you see the most accelerated wear. I have always used a manual transmission to plow until my 2000 MY F350. I have never plowed in low with any of my trucks. I will say though one of my customers makes his guy all use low range and I think it is great because it makes me money fixing stuff they break. Customers that use high range I see rarely. Take this all with a grain of salt because environmental conditions could dictate other wise.


Low on your ZF is different than 4LO and 1st gear on a 4R100/5R110.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Experience is going to be the best to tell you what you need to do. I plow about 97% of the time in 4high but there are times my truck will go into 4lo. Some steep hills on driveways I do when I back up or when I have to push snow up and over the curbs. You probably already know this but you have to be in neutral to shift to low. Probably wating my breathe but thought I would throw it out there. Good luck.


----------

